

F5 networks announced SPDY gateway - igrigorik
http://www.slideshare.net/f5dotcom/f5-ado-slide-share

======
jgrahamc
Since SPDY is layered beneath HTTP it's relatively easy to roll out. At
CloudFlare we plan to roll out SPDY when it is available as part of nginx
because it will mean that can enable it for our customers with a simple on/off
switch in the control panel (as we did for IPv6) without them making any
backend changes.

~~~
mp3geek
Does that mean we'll get TLS 1.1/1.2 with an upgrade of OpenSSL when
Cloudflare gets Spdy?

------
thezilch
The associated press release, with more detail: [http://www.f5.com/news-press-
events/press/2012/20120508b.htm...](http://www.f5.com/news-press-
events/press/2012/20120508b.html)

------
LaSombra
That's one huge accomplishment for Google

